# Sceptre Volume/Input issue with Tivo remote!



## dvdvids (Feb 9, 2008)

I was able to pair Tivo Roamio remote to Sceptre TV.
However, most functions work except 2 of them --

1. Volume up or down does not work
2. Input gets the Input options, but cannot change them

Any ideas guys?

I could contact Sceptre, but I'm sure they would say 'does tv remote work?' 
Not sure if Tivo supports these issues!

Thanks!


----------



## dvdvids (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like no one has the exact issue... 

If you had a similar issue (different tv), how would you go about troubleshooting?

Also, do you reckon a 'TiVo Slide Pro Remote' would fix these issues?

Thanks!


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

dvdvids said:


> I was able to pair Tivo Roamio remote to Sceptre TV.
> However, most functions work except 2 of them --
> 
> 1. Volume up or down does not work
> ...


Did you try each of the codes from the TiVo setup help for your Sceptre TV when doing the TiVo+TVpower procedure? If so, maybe your model is too new to be included. Did you also try the code search function (which is written up somewhere on here and/or at TiVo.com)?

And the Input button on the TiVo remote should do whatever the input button on your TV remote does. Can you change TV inputs using only that button on the TV remote? Some TVs require you to use arrow keys to select the new input, and I don't think the TiVo remote can do that.


----------



## dvdvids (Feb 9, 2008)

L David Matheny said:


> Did you try each of the codes from the TiVo setup help for your Sceptre TV when doing the TiVo+TVpower procedure? If so, maybe your model is too new to be included. Did you also try the code search function (which is written up somewhere on here and/or at TiVo.com)?
> 
> And the Input button on the TiVo remote should do whatever the input button on your TV remote does. Can you change TV inputs using only that button on the TV remote? Some TVs require you to use arrow keys to select the new input, and I don't think the TiVo remote can do that.


Via Tivo's Sceptre codes 0380, 0313 -- This does not get volume control. Input option changes to TV, then it toggels through some TV channels (no TV's inout options)

Tried Sony's - 0136, 0238 -- This does not get volume control. However, this gets me the same input selection screen popup as my TV, but can't select/change

Only thing left to do it that code search via 0141


----------



## dvdvids (Feb 9, 2008)

L David Matheny said:


> Did you try each of the codes from the TiVo setup help for your Sceptre TV when doing the TiVo+TVpower procedure? If so, maybe your model is too new to be included. Did you also try the code search function (which is written up somewhere on here and/or at TiVo.com)?
> 
> And the Input button on the TiVo remote should do whatever the input button on your TV remote does. *Can you change TV inputs using only that button on the TV remote? Some TVs require you to use arrow keys to select the new input, and I don't think the TiVo remote can do that*.


okay, my volume control is resolved. Retried Sony codes and it works now.

However, the Input is still an issue!

To change the inputs on TV remote, it has dial-pad like tivo and have to press up/down to highlight and press Enter (like Select in Tivo remote).
So, as you mentioned, tivo will not be able to do this?! 

Any idea if the 'TiVo Slide Pro Remote' be able to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dvdvids said:


> Any idea if the 'TiVo Slide Pro Remote' be able to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


Unlikely as any Tivo remote will only have TV functions for Power, Vol+/-, Input and Mute. Even if the remote had learning capability, only these buttons are programmable, all other buttons are reserved for Tivo use.

Some TVs will cycle inputs with each press of the Input button.


----------



## dvdvids (Feb 9, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Unlikely as any Tivo remote will only have TV functions for Power, Vol+/-, Input and Mute. Even if the remote had learning capability, only these buttons are programmable, all other buttons are reserved for Tivo use.
> 
> Some TVs will cycle inputs with each press of the Input button.


bummer! 

thanks... good I didn't pull the trigger on Slide


----------

